# loud humming noise....please help



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

my 08 rabbit has recently has been giving off a humming noise that gets louder.This only happens wen it idles but goes away wen driving.it seems like its coming from the radiator fan. its really annoying and want to find out wat can be causing this. Any suggestions? does anyone have a similar problem? car is a manual transmission and has about 14xxx miles on it if that helps. please help


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: loud humming noise....please help (Black_Rabbit)*

Are both radiator fans running properly?


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Does it happen only when the car is starting from cold, or warm, or both? What kind of humming noise? Low-pitch? High? Is there any vibration felt through the vehicle when it happens?


----------



## RIKFEX (Aug 28, 2009)

I just bought my Rabbit less than a month ago and im noticing a low pitched humming when the car is idling. Fans and radiator working properly, no vibration is felt. it seems to be coming on the left side of the engine near the washer fluid.


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (RIKFEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RIKFEX* »_I just bought my Rabbit less than a month ago and im noticing a low pitched humming when the car is idling. Fans and radiator working properly, no vibration is felt. it seems to be coming on the left side of the engine near the washer fluid. 

exact same thing is happening to me. word for word, i cant figure it out


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

One last question, is it when your turning on the car from a cold start? Like the car left overnight or a few hours.


----------



## RIKFEX (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

i haven't checked it its happening from a cold start. ill check today. but i know its happening after i dribe for a bit.


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

well for me it doesnt happen right away, i have to drive for a bit than it starts to happen like that


----------



## RIKFEX (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Black_Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black_Rabbit* »_well for me it doesnt happen right away, i have to drive for a bit than it starts to happen like that

I noticed it to be just as you said. Doesn't happen right away but it does once ive driven it for a bit and is idle.







What could it be?


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (RIKFEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RIKFEX* »_
I noticed it to be just as you said. Doesn't happen right away but it does once ive driven it for a bit and is idle.







What could it be?

i dont kno but its driving me crazy and i want it fixed asap if anyone knows
please let me kno


----------



## RIKFEX (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Black_Rabbit)*

I just want to know if something is wrong with it and how i can fix it. I havent had my car for more than a month and im worried that it might be something major. Help Black_Rabbit and myself out please.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

My only guess in that area that would be giving off a hum is the alternator? Anyone other ideas anyone? Bump to help some people


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (elf911)*

Don't you have a warrenty?


----------



## RIKFEX (Aug 28, 2009)

My car is still under waranty, i only bought it a month ago. 
Say it is the alternator, could it be defective? I dont have any electrical problems...at least that i can tell.
Should i just take it to the dealer? i dont have a scheduled maintenance for another 9000 miles.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (RIKFEX)*

Anything covered under warrenty won't cost you a dollar


----------

